# alg.garron.us



## Lucas Garron (Mar 25, 2009)

I just finished implementing a lot of features in my alg tool.

alg.garron.us​
Use it to test moves and generate links like: L'UR' F'UL2U2L'U'LU2DR'D'F2R2U'

Purpose​I think it's finally met my goal of becoming a comprehensively practical version of a few tools like http://thearufam.brinkster.net/cube/wrapplet.asp. I chose to implement everything in Javascript (no PHP) so that it can be downloaded and used offline.

It has a lot of options now, and it should be easy to use. There's even a fiold above the applet, which allows you to copy the alg to speedsolving.com or twistypuzzles.com and post. No one should have any excuse for not checking her/his algs anymore.

"Fine Print"​This version is essentially a beta, and I haven't tested nearly every common use. Please tell me if you find anything that should be corrected or polished.

I'm happy to take feature suggestions, but I probably won't implement anything big very soon. On the list:

Dim colors to half-tones to emphasize pieces (for L6E, etc).
Pre-check current settings in options on load
Tool Panels: Alg manipulation (mirror, inverse...), reconstruction preparation (with load/save feature?), adding algs/solves to db, tinyurl-like-URL-shortening.
Random scramble generation for ini.
Other puzzles (Square-1, Pyraminx).
I do NOT plan to implement a full web timer.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 25, 2009)

How do you download and use it offline?

Thanks! I've used this tool often in the past.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 25, 2009)

I suggest default options. I entered "(R U R' U')3", clicked "Test" and was told "Impossible corner part". Only worked after I marked "Superset".

Also, I'm wondering what some of the names mean. Making them links to explanations or explaining them under the form would be good.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 25, 2009)

I would also like to download this as well. I suck at writing notation.


----------



## TheBB (Mar 26, 2009)

You need the HTML page (file->save as) and the *.jar files (Pocket-, Rubik-, Revenge-, Professor-, VCube6- and VCube7Player.jar) (which can be downloaded from alg.garron.us/filename). Just stuff it all in the same directory and open the local HTML file in your browser.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 26, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I suggest default options. I entered "(R U R' U')3", clicked "Test" and was told "Impossible corner part". Only worked after I marked "Superset".


It has default options, even if they are not checked on load yet (it used to say "select to change").
Your issue is because Randelshofer's move system format is hard to figure out. I am planning to ask him about that and fix it next. (This is entirely a notational issue from the XML)



StefanPochmann said:


> Also, I'm wondering what some of the names mean. Making them links to explanations or explaining them under the form would be good.


Right now, I only have a hover for the parameter type. I don't wanna clutter the page even more, nor make it longer (it should fit in a small window).
Do you think a a separate help file would work? Button for a popup info message?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 26, 2009)

That's really cool. I've played around with that before but I never really saw what all it can do. Very nice Lucas


----------



## Stefan (Mar 26, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Do you think a a separate help file would work? Button for a popup info message?


Both sound good. You could also put more information there, like what the reload/reset buttons are for (yes, I can probably find out through experiments) and telling that it can be used offline and how.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 26, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think a a separate help file would work? Button for a popup info message?
> ...


How's the system I just added (load help on the right)?


----------



## Renslay (Sep 16, 2013)

Is it me, or alg.garron.us just... changed? It became worse (Alg Typer). Strange look, and the buttons don't work...
However, if I check and uncheck "twisty.js beta", it becames the good old one.
"New" look
Old look
Click on the image for a bigger version.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 22, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Is it me, or alg.garron.us just... changed? It became worse (Alg Typer). Strange look, and the buttons don't work...
> However, if I check and uncheck "twisty.js beta", it becames the good old one.
> "New" look
> Old look
> Click on the image for a bigger version.



Yep, there was a bug that was reported in another thread, and which I fixed immediately. If you leave the beta unchecked, everything should work as before.
(AlgTyper is a different feature that was always available. It just overrode the alg display because of a Javscript bug.)

I encourage everyone to use the beta. I will be migrating everything to it relatively soon.
Apart from some changes to make playback nicer (and a fix for the color schemes), it's basically final.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 22, 2013)

Lucas Garron said:


> Yep, there was a bug that was reported in another thread, and which I fixed immediately. If you leave the beta unchecked, everything should work as before.
> (AlgTyper is a different feature that was always available. It just overrode the alg display because of a Javscript bug.)
> 
> I encourage everyone to use the beta. I will be migrating everything to it relatively soon.
> Apart from some changes to make playback nicer (and a fix for the color schemes), it's basically final.



Are the URLs going to stay the same? I'm just thinking about backwards compatibility with previous posts

EDIT: Is it possible to have a text input to put in a TPS value? All you'd have to do is set the value of the slider to the text input (onkeyup)


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 22, 2013)

I keep getting the following when I try and use alg.garron.us now..

access denied ("java.net.SocketPermission" "173.236.167.249" "resolve")
access denied ("java.net.SocketPermission" "173.236.167.249" "resolve")

It posts it twice, not sure why, but I can't see the visualisation of the cube.


----------

